# Spoonplugs



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

jd4223 said:


> My nephew just bought the HumminBird Helix 5 w/CHIRP and GPS for $350 from Cabelas 2 days ago...I'll see how well it works when we put the boat in this spring,,,I like the idea of the side view plus GPS!


I’ve got a new in box Hummingbird 798 side imaging/down imaging/GPS sitting in my garage for a project boat that didn’t happen. For a small boat, I liked the swivel mount on those over the gimbal mount on the new ones. I’d make a deal if you are ever interested.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the offer. I'll keep that in mind and see how well his Helix works out...May be too much electronics for him...lol


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Keep seeing write ups and info on this old lure. Anyone use these? On our spring trip this year we are targeting walleye but there’s tons of pike. Was thinking of picking some of these up. Any thoughts or reviews?


A spoonplug thread....
I can't resist.

I don't own one.
See one now and then.Often at a estate or similar sale...
As with your mention ,I get a trip in the wayback machine 40 years to a tidy older gas station on the South edge of GrandRapids near/at 76th and Division.
Two old gents worked it. One or both may have owned it.
When it was slow enough which was often ;and things were just so , they closed up early.

I'd stop on a more than a decade old motorcycle and one of them would come out and fill the tank with utmost caution while I stayed seated. A shop rag to catch the drip I never did see happen ,and while I'd say don't worry about the paint;they worried , due to that simply being the way things were done.
All that for an average 30 cents.....

One day one of them asked if I fished.
When I said yes I was invited in the station.
A glass counter was about the only thing in the front room and about a dozen spoonplugs in boxes under it.

Now a boat was not in my short term forecast. Let alone a motor.
Thinking they were looking to sell a lure it was a relief of sorts (my liquid assets were in the bikes tank anyways) to instead have it explained that there was quite a process/system to spoonplugging.
Varied weights and speeds and line ect..And that knowing how to work the system meant more than having a lure.

I left thinking they had hit on a niche that suited them well.
And explained some of what they probably did when shop was closed early on nice days too.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Got some spoonplugs shipping out tomorrow. I’ll upload some pics when they arrive.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Zkovach1175 said:


> View attachment 487133


That’s your first step to committing to the spoonplug lifestyle.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

piketroller said:


> That’s your first step to committing to the spoonplug lifestyle.


yeah can’t wait to give em a shot. I also picked up some Canadian wigglers today. I heard those are pretty good too. Got lots of new lures to try this spring. Can’t wait!!


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> yeah can’t wait to give em a shot. I also picked up some Canadian wigglers today. I heard those are pretty good too. Got lots of new lures to try this spring. Can’t wait!!


Did you buy any No Bo trolling line? What type/make rod will you be using and what make reel? You can use any line counter reel spooled with braid or stiff mono...


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

jd4223 said:


> Did you buy any No Bo trolling line? What type/make rod will you be using and what make reel? You can use any line counter reel spooled with braid or stiff mono...


I wanted to ask you about that. I have trolling rods but spinning reels with no line counters. Not sure if it’s worth buying line counter reels or just letting the spoonplugs out. Let me know.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

You need a baitcast reel. Doesn't need a line counter if you use the No Bo trolling line. The line is color coded, I think every 30 feet is a different color. If you use a different type line,then count the number of times the reels line guide goes from 1 side of the reel to the other side of the reel and measure how much line is out...2 passes on the line guide equals 10' 4 passes 20' etc(just an example,your reel will be different). I use 12lb No Bo on 2 of my reels and 17llb on another reel for bigger fish...musky,big pike.


----------

